# Finding women's pants with a waist gaiter



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

get a Volcom setup with Ziptech.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Auslan said:


> So the title says it all really. I've got some SB annex's from a few years back and love the gaiter but my love has rubbed off on my girlfriend. I've been trying to find her some gore-tex pants for an upgrade with either a gaiter or bib-style but nothing so far.
> Any help or recommendations would be appreciated.


Like these??? The House a& Trusnow have them

Womens pants w/Gaiter and suspenders










DC Martock B Snowboard Pants Blue Radiance
Martock B is DC's womens' baggy cargo pant with articulated knees for enhanced mobility. Suspenders and waist gaiter


----------

